# Blue Mountains clubs?



## Pitchale (26/6/15)

Hi everyone. I am looking for an home brew club or like minded people in the blue mountains. I am in Woodford.


----------



## DJR (6/9/19)

Slow reply but i am in hazelbrook. PM me if you're still brewing. There's a few of us around.


----------



## Ravian (23/8/20)

Just saw this post now!!
I’m also located in Hazelbrook.
Lois like the Blue Mountains Homebrew club has officially started?!


----------

